# Colour code for AMG carbon ceramic brake calipers?



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm asking this on behalf of someone.

Does anyone know the exact colour code for the AMG carbon ceramic brake calipers?

So far, i've googled, but everyone is just giving something close. I'm sure there is an exact code?

So far, i've found answers like YR532M from Honda and from VHT 'burnt copper' or something like that....

Anyone?


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

You would Probably have to contact the manufacturer of the caliper or get it colour matched.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Now that's the issue.

I've searched on various Merc forums, and they all seem to say that Brembo or Mercedes are not to keen to reveal the actual code.

.....Which I suppose is to be expected. I'm sure they want to keep it exclusive. They probably do not want non CCB optioned AMGs driving around with CCB looking calipers.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

This is the colour i'm talking about.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Looks like the same colour as a Nissan 350z caliper. 

They have the same metallic finish.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

It looks the same, but I think there is some difference. Not sure what tho...

I've even searched AMG forums in Germany. No luck either.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A side by side with the 350z


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for that Mad. But is it me or does the AMG's look slightly brighter? More metallic? More flakes in the paint?

What would the exact code for the Nissan calipers be then? Does look like the Impreza STI's brembo as well.

I've searched and found that YR532M 'Fresh Copper' comes closest for the Subau and Nissan.

Anyone knows the exact code for Nissan's caliper colour?


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

The Merc one does look different, hard to tell if is the caliper casting marks or the paint that is giving it the extra punch.

On the other forums people are using 'Honda Inca Pearl, paint code Y-61P, part number 08703-Y61PPAH' to ape the Brembo's colour.

And now a shameless excuse to show my old 350z...


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice Z. :thumb: I don't see too many of them in this colour either.


----------

